# How long to age in 20 liter barrel?



## Cibb (Sep 22, 2017)

I know it is to taste but on average what can I expect from the first batch? 

I've read on here expect the second batch to double the time.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Sep 22, 2017)

I have 3, 23 liter barrels. Anywhere from 2-5 weeks for the first batch. It depends on how you break it in, and what that first wine is. A 20 liter will be a little faster, but generally about 4 weeks on the 23 liter. I'd start testing at 2 weeks and go weekly from there. Take that first wine out when it is just beyond the level of oak you want - the oak will fall back over time.

Congrats on your barrel.


----------



## Cibb (Sep 27, 2017)

Boatboy24 said:


> I have 3, 23 liter barrels. Anywhere from 2-5 weeks for the first batch. It depends on how you break it in, and what that first wine is. A 20 liter will be a little faster, but generally about 4 weeks on the 23 liter. I'd start testing at 2 weeks and go weekly from there. Take that first wine out when it is just beyond the level of oak you want - the oak will fall back over time.
> 
> Congrats on your barrel.





Thanks. I ordered from Ruthy at Vadai. Very nice lady. 

I do have another question. For long term storage it may be best to store the barrel wet rather than dry but you lose the oak ability of the barrel. Does it lose it all during this time or just essentially the same amount had it been wine in the barrel?


----------



## Boatboy24 (Sep 27, 2017)

I believe it loses it at the same rate as if there were wine in there.


----------



## Cibb (Sep 27, 2017)

That was my thought as well but wanted another's opinion.


----------

